# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Problme avec cfwindow

## Romantic_a

Bonjour,
J'ai un problme avec cfwindow, a fonctionne dans toutes les applications, sauf une seule qui donne l'erreur suivante: 


> "Erreur Remplacement lment HTML ne trouve pas: dbogage [Activer itemWin en ajoutant cfdebug  vos paramtres d'URL pour voir plus d'informations] "


J'ai mme install le mise  jour de correctifs 4, mais toujours le mme problme.
Merci d'avance

----------

